# Next Man Up at UGA....



## MCBUCK (Nov 30, 2015)

Richt is gone....Good, bad or indifferent, but he is gone as the coach. So now we turn our focus to the next man with the keys.  There are a lot of name floating around out there. So here is without any conjecture, here is what I see as a hot board and in somewhat of an order:

Kirby Smart
No HC experience. May be the best DC in the business. Rrecruits well. 

Tom Herman
Rookie HC. Hot commodity. Recruits well. Offensive guru. Meyer prodigy.

Jimbo Fisher
Known product. Proven winner. Recruits well. Has some history with controlling off field antics. Sabanite.

Mike Bobo
HC experience.  Great OC, albeit with some animosity of certain parts og UGA fanbase. Recruits extremely well. Alumni.

Chip Kelly
HC experience. Recruits well. League experience. Offensive minded. Can be abrasive.



Your opinions and additions are welcomed.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 30, 2015)

Chip kelly is already going to USCw. Just hasn't been announced. 

Bobo doesn't have a chance. 

The rest...well...thinking Kirby has the best chance. Not my first pick...but his name has been on the list for a while.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 30, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> Chip kelly is already going to USCw. Just hasn't been announced.
> 
> Bobo doesn't have a chance.
> 
> The rest...well...thinking Kirby has the best chance. Not my first pick...but his name has been on the list for a while.



USCw hired Helton as head coach..

http://espn.go.com/ncf/story/_/id/14258891/clay-helton-named-permanent-coach-usc-trojans


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 30, 2015)

Kelly has an upvote for sure.  But Morehead would have to back the Well-Fargo truck up to his front door.  All of my buds who are league fans tell me he would become Sabans nemesis if he came to Athens.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 30, 2015)

Don't want Chip, there's just something about him I don't like. I could live with any of the other choices but would prefer the young up and comer in Herman. All would be solid I think, especially if whoever came in would keep Pruitt.


Edit: Remember kids, when somebody asks you if you want Mullen, JUST SAY NO. Thanks


----------



## GA native (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm still glad Bobo is gone.

Love to pick up Les Miles. He will be sacked from LSU sooner rather than later. The rest of them, I can't say. I just see the Dawgs dropping back to the third tier for a long time...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2015)

I would get someone with some HC experience. As soon as this first pick doesnt pan out in 3-4 years welcome to the revolving door. And yall dont want that lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I would get someone with some HC experience. As soon as this first pick doesnt pan out in 3-4 years welcome to the revolving door. And yall dont want that lol.



otherwise, become the vols?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2015)

daily volsux


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes. Though I hope they wallow in 12 years of poor play and coaches I was just trying to be nice for a change lol.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 30, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> USCw hired Helton as head coach..
> 
> http://espn.go.com/ncf/story/_/id/14258891/clay-helton-named-permanent-coach-usc-trojans



Well...there you go.  Figured it might happen with the win over UCLA....but the rumor mill was heavy on the Trojans backing up the Brinks truck to pay for a top coach.  After the debacle of Sark last year, I think it is a good move by USCw to hire the guy.  Not long on the contract to give them an out in 2 years.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 30, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yes. Though I hope they wallow in 12 years of poor play and coaches I was just trying to be nice for a change lol.



We make a bad hire, then you're right; we become the Tennessee of the next decade...just living from year to year, always rebuilding, losing to Florida for the next 11 years and hoping for a bowl game in Shreveport.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re:*

Don't know if he would come being a Stanford alum but I like the idea of David Shaw coming to the SEC.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 30, 2015)

Georgia would be scary with Chip Kelly and Pruitt at DC. If they can pull that off then it's on in Athens.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 30, 2015)

Kelly sounds great on paper, but I'm not sure ADGM is smart enough to know that.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 30, 2015)

Let's offer Saban $25M a year, get another NC to shut the whiners up!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 30, 2015)

maker4life said:


> Georgia would be scary with Chip Kelly and Pruitt at DC. If they can pull that off then it's on in Athens.



I still think Pruitt is a good DC, but I haven't been THAT impressed with his defenses at UGA so far.

No DC will look that great paired with Kelly's offense.  Every defense needs time to rest.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2015)

maker4life said:


> Georgia would be scary with Chip Kelly and Pruitt at DC. If they can pull that off then it's on in Athens.



yep.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Let's offer Saban $25M a year, get another NC to shut the whiners up!



I like the way you think.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2015)

Did mark richt have head coaching experience


----------



## sweatequity (Nov 30, 2015)

*Im not sure if Kirby is the man*

We already have a great DC in my opinion. Why hire another DC as coach? I would go for an offensive guru.

I would roll the dice on a young and upcoming coach with some fire.

I'm confident that UGA will throw the bank at whomever they choose. Only problem is if he sucks then comes the expensive buyout.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 30, 2015)

Kirby is on everyone's list every year. I don't think yall take a chance on a coordinator. Some make great HC  others don't.  Same for position coaches becoming coordinators. Anyone suspect  Tubberville


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Did mark richt have head coaching experience



We pause for a "pregnant pause" moment.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 30, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> I still think Pruitt is a good DC, but I haven't been THAT impressed with his defenses at UGA so far.
> 
> No DC will look that great paired with Kelly's offense.  Every defense needs time to rest.



Not impressed with Pruitts defense. Yeah, those top ten rankings in every category are pretty boring. Watch much Georgia football in the last five years?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2015)

Had lunch with Tark today and briefly spoke with another booster. 

They want Paul Johnson


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2015)

Maybe they should go after Mike London, seeing how well Lambert worked out for them.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> Watch much Georgia football in the last five years?



Well, now that you ask, why no. No he doesn't. Stats are apparently meaningless to him too.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2015)

I heard Hugh freezer or however you spell it. And Mullen.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 30, 2015)

Freeze would be a home run hire for sure.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 30, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> Not impressed with Pruitts defense. Yeah, those top ten rankings in every category are pretty boring. Watch much Georgia football in the last five years?



What he said...


Pruitts D is the only reason we won 9 games


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 30, 2015)

Hearing Kirby is headed yalls way


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2015)

I want a coach with head coaching experience. Not a dc masked as a head coach


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 30, 2015)

Horns said:


> Not a dc masked as a head coach



I'm afraid thats what you're getting


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Hearing Kirby is headed yalls way



Maybe, maybe not. Talk is cheap.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Talk is cheap.



okay

stay in denial


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> okay
> 
> stay in denial



Didn't say or admit denial. What I said was talk is cheap because it is. When it's announced as a done deal then it's real. In the meantime talk is cheap.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 30, 2015)

Knowing that the inmates run the asylum, then he probably is already packed.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Didn't say or admit denial. What I said was talk is cheap because it is. When it's announced as a done deal then it's real. In the meantime talk is cheap.



okay


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2015)

Smart will be the next HC at UGA


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Smart will be the next HC at UGA



He knows he better get out while he can.

Once that pollock kicker loses the big one, he won't be worth quite as much.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 30, 2015)

Not very nice SS


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> He knows he better get out while he can.
> 
> Once that pollock kicker loses the big one, he won't be worth quite as much.





MCBUCK said:


> Not very nice SS


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> Not very nice SS



Sorry Buck, I'm trying to work on it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Smart will be the next HC at UGA



Cool. Then Pruitt can come back to Bama as our DC. No way Kirby and Jeremy stay in the same place. They didn't get along very good at Bama.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 30, 2015)

Here is a thought . With everyone trying to beat Saban it seems he is the top dawg. Wouldn't you wana develop your own leader program to top him rather than try to get his people and be like him ? Saban is surely gonna be one step above the people that leave wouldn't you think ? I dunno , you build a dynasty by being a leader and developer not a follower my thought


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Cool. Then Pruitt can come back to Bama as our DC. No way Kirby and Jeremy stay in the same place. They didn't get along very good at Bama.[/QUOTE
> 
> You could be correct. I would hate to see Pruitt leave. I don't want Smart either:.....


----------



## Pointpuller (Nov 30, 2015)

I think yall just got Lane Kiffen.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 1, 2015)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Here is a thought . With everyone trying to beat Saban it seems he is the top dawg. Wouldn't you wana develop your own leader program to top him rather than try to get his people and be like him ? Saban is surely gonna be one step above the people that leave wouldn't you think ? I dunno , you build a dynasty by being a leader and developer not a follower my thought



Pretty much.  What people really fail to realize is that bama is absolutely loaded with talent.  Any coach can look good behind that. 

Butch Jones ain't the best coach,  but look at what we're getting from the talent. We have had more than enough of Bama coaches on our staff thrive the years. Sunseri and Dooley are both from Saban tree and turned us into a Vandy type team. 

In all honesty I think Bobby Patrino would be a grand slam hire for the dawgs. He has been almost forgotten


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Had lunch with Tark today and briefly spoke with another booster.
> 
> They want Paul Johnson



It seems that once again your medication needs adjusting.  Please get that taken care of ASAP! 

BTW, don't you have some crabs to package for five finger discounting?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Cool. Then Pruitt can come back to Bama as our DC. No way Kirby and Jeremy stay in the same place. They didn't get along very good at Bama.



Exactly


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> In all honesty I think Bobby Patrino would be a grand slam hire for the dawgs. He has been almost forgotten



People would burn Athens to the ground if they went from a saint to an adulterer


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 1, 2015)

Throwback said:


> People would burn Athens to the ground if they went from a saint to an adulterer



Who cares? We want a championship!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2015)

> Rumor has it that Kirby Smart would like to bring former Bulldog teammate Will Muschamp to Athens, assuming Smart is offered the Georgia job...



Oh no! Not Muskrat! I'm scared he might end up killing somebody.

https://www.dawgnation.com/football/opinion/ugas-search-smart-muschamp-herman-and-a-bit-about-richt


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 1, 2015)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Who cares? We want a championship!



Thanks for the honesty.  I knew there had to be at least one of you.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 1, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Thanks for the honesty.  I knew there had to be at least one of you.



That was sarcasm! lol

The emoticons won't work on my phone for some reason...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 1, 2015)

Jeff Phillips said:


> That was sarcasm! lol
> 
> The emoticons won't work on my phone for some reason...



If you end up with someone like Petrino and he wins, you'll cheer and talk smack.  UGA fans aren't special.  Y'all are just like the rest of us.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> If you end up with someone like Petrino and he wins, you'll cheer and talk smack.  UGA fans aren't special.  Y'all are just like the rest of us.



"Nothing succeeds like success."


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2015)

Throwback said:


> People would burn Athens to the ground if they went from a saint to an adulterer



I just pictured Petrino's face with the neck brace and road rash, sitting in Toppers with a wad of 1s.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I just pictured Petrino's face with the neck brace and road rash, sitting in Toppers with a wad of 1s.



good way to start the day right there. Big Dollar would allow that in his contract with Petrino.


----------



## dfhooked (Dec 1, 2015)

http://m.ajc.com/news/sports/college/smart-hire-to-come-as-early-as-sunday/npZjT/


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2015)

Tried to tell ya


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 1, 2015)

dfhooked said:


> http://m.ajc.com/news/sports/college/smart-hire-to-come-as-early-as-sunday/npZjT/



Sounds Great !!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 1, 2015)

Now...just hope Pruitt sticks around....but I think he goes.  Gonna be an interesting next few weeks.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 1, 2015)

More than likely he is coming, but Kirby and McGarity are doing a dance over Pruitt.  Actually, Kirby wants to keep Pruitt, but McGarity wants him gone like yesterday.  We will see wins this one.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 1, 2015)

If they let richt go bec he couldn't win the big show or get there how long do they give smart? This day in age and from experienced at 10rc it's usually 4 years


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> More than likely he is coming, but Kirby and McGarity are doing a dance over Pruitt.  Actually, Kirby wants to keep Pruitt, but McGarity wants him gone like yesterday.  We will see wins this one.



I'm hearing Kirby will win the battle if Pruitt wants to stay. I wouldn't blame Pruitt one bit for telling GM and all of the UGA admin to sit on one......


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> If they let richt go bec he couldn't win the big show or get there how long do they give smart? This day in age and from experienced at 10rc it's usually 4 years



One thing for sure is UGA aint 10RC but they gave Richt 15 years with 3 different AD's. Kirby will have time unless he lays a Muschump.


----------



## riprap (Dec 1, 2015)

Tennessee is the standard of all teams.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm just saying typically especially at a school who's wanting the best will give em 4-5 years to get there. Then the fans will get restless. 
Side note does this tear down the bama dynasty? Is he bringing other bama coaches? If this means bama is about to end their run then go Uga lol.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2015)

Reckon he brings Kiffin?

Or will Kiffin stay with his pa in law?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2015)

Congrats to the Dawgs for getting a new coach.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 1, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Oh no! Not Muskrat! I'm scared he might end up killing somebody.
> 
> https://www.dawgnation.com/football/opinion/ugas-search-smart-muschamp-herman-and-a-bit-about-richt



Thanks.





dfhooked said:


> http://m.ajc.com/news/sports/college/smart-hire-to-come-as-early-as-sunday/npZjT/



Thx.



Yep, congrats to UGA on new coach. Looks like Kirby Smart may be it.  Saw a brief report on local metro Atlanta TV news at 10pm. 



http://scores.espn.go.com/college-f...rgia-bulldogs-name-kirby-smart-new-head-coach

Sources: Georgia to name Alabama DC Kirby Smart new head coach

‎31 minutes ago‎


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'm just saying typically especially at a school who's wanting the best will give em 4-5 years to get there. Then the fans will get restless.
> Side note does this tear down the bama dynasty? Is he bringing other bama coaches? If this means bama is about to end their run then go Uga lol.



No


Saban is the dynasty.  You should know that.

  I'd rather have Richt than a Kirby smart


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> No
> 
> 
> Saban is the dynasty.  You should know that.
> ...



troll


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> troll



Tenn wannabes


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 1, 2015)

This will put some pressure on ol butch. I'm still not convinced he's a "coach" more so than he's a great recruiter. So if Kirby comes in and does great butchs days will be limited. But kirbys not proven so it's still in the air how all this will go.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2015)

Oh the dogs are already claiming the title for next year.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 1, 2015)

They woulda done that with Richt so no surprises lol.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> They woulda done that with Richt so no surprises lol.



Exactly short mag is trolling like a girl tonight


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> They woulda done that with Richt so no surprises lol.



Enjoy spanking uga for about 8 straight 


You can tell they're skeeered by what they're typing tonight


----------

